# www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2012)

*www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer


----------



## Bennz (12. Januar 2012)

*www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

http://download.globell.com/download/archicrypt/AntiBundestrojaner_Globell_V_1_3_3.zip
32&64 bit vom ccc ist die signatur.

edit: alles clean wie immer


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Sorry aber langsam wird es langweilig mit den unhaltbaren Unterstellungen  ... Beweise, aber hurtig, sonst machen sich alle nur lächerlich !
Einfach nur lächerlich Gerüchte zu verbreiten ohne beweise.


----------



## Bennz (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Sorry aber langsam wird es langweilig mit den unhaltbaren Unterstellungen  ... Beweise, aber hurtig, sonst machen sich alle nur lächerlich !
> Einfach nur lächerlich Gerüchte zu verbreiten ohne beweise.


 
nene keule is schon richtig, warum leuten so eine Angst machen wenn die server so oder so bald abgeschaltet werden und die programmierer dieses dns changers schon lange festgenommen wurden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Er hats schön erklärt :


insekt schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass diese DNS Server inzwischen  vom FBI unter Kontrolle gebracht wurden aber nicht abgeschaltet werden  können weil die ganzen von dem Rootkit (deswegen auch nur schwer von  AV-Programmen zu finden) infizierten Rechner dann das Internet nicht  mehr vernünftig nutzen können. Wenn man die Domain dns-ok.de besucht und  diese über den FBI-DNS-Server aufgelöst wird (weil man sich das Rootkit  eingefangen hat) dann wird man auf die IP weitergeleitet wo der  Warnhinweis angezeigt wird. Bei allen anderen DNS-Servern wird man auf  die "Alles okay"-Seite weitergeleitet.


----------



## Bennz (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Er hats schön erklärt :


 
ähm, das is ja toll wiegst du dich jetzt in sicherheit bei unserem staat.



> *Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser.*


das hatt sich unser staat sicher auch gedacht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



Bennz schrieb:


> ähm, das is ja toll wiegst du dich jetzt in sicherheit bei unserem staat.


 Ja, weil ich kein Deutscher bin


----------



## Bullvai (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

reicht denn ein gutes antivieren programm wie kaspersky nicht aus um eine überprüfung zu machen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Bei meinem vorletzter Post wurde dies bereits erwähnt - im Zitat


----------



## Bennz (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Ja, weil ich kein Deutscher bin


 
ihr seid aber in der EU


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Aber der Deutsche Gesetzgeber bzw der Deutsche Bundestrojaner darf bei mir gar nichts machen und kommt auch nicht auf unsere Server  höchstens einer aus meinem Land.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Was für ein Dummfug, im Quelltext ist nix ominöses drin, und auch laufen da keinerlei Scripts etc. im Hintergrund ab, wenn die DNS nicht richtig aufgelöst würde landet man lediglich auf einer anderen Seite, und das wars, wie soll denn da was auf den Rechner kommen? xD


(WENN das wer vom BKA hinbekommen würde, hätte der garantiert längst 'nen *hust* besser bezahlten Job an anderer Stelle )


----------



## plaGGy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Mein PC ist explodiert, als ich die Seite aufgerufen haben, das klingt nach Verschwörung!!! 

Wie paranoide muss man sein, um hinter allem was schlechtes zu sehen 

Unter den Gesichtspunkten ist es wohl besser, alles abzuschalten, seinen Pass zu verbrennen und sich eine Hütte in der Wildnis zu errichten, da kommt dann nichtmal der Steuerprüfer vorbei...


----------



## Zsinj (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Wer glaubt, dass man da einen Bundestrojaner  veröffentlichen will, hat irgendwie ein psychologisches Problem 
_Wenn dann macht man das heimlich.._

Man stelle sich nur mal vor, was los wäre, wenn das öffentlich werden würde. Was bei der sicher hohen Anzahl an wachsamen Augen, die auf diese Seite gerichtet sind, sehr wahrscheinlich wäre.


----------



## Cosmas (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

ne dann kommt der föster, die forstbehörde, die bullen, bauamt...zumal wir hierzulande sowas wie "wildnis" gar nicht mehr haben.

paranoia, zumindest dezent, aka vertrauen is gut, kontrolle is besser, kann dir so einige enttäuschungen und co ersparen.

bei diesem staat und der EU, bei denen massivst und totalüberwachung, neben dauerverarschung, manipulation und missbrauch auf dem plan stehen, wäre ich da durchaus vorsichtig, besonders unter den gegebenen anlässen und dem was da halt noch kommen soll.
ich hab die seite nicht aufgerufen und werds auch nicht tun, die machten mir da eindeutig zuviel wind um nix. dazu BKA im text = nogo.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



Cosmas schrieb:


> ich hab die seite nicht aufgerufen und werds auch nicht tun, die machten mir da eindeutig zuviel wind um nix. dazu BKA im text = nogo.


 Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück wenn du den DNS-Changer hast, Lotto spielen soll ja Spaß machen


----------



## derP4computer (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück wenn du den DNS-Changer hast, Lotto spielen soll ja Spaß machen


 Wenn ich schon nicht im Lotto gewinnen kann, dann wenigstens im DNS-Changer ode wie?


----------



## BikeRider (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon nicht im Lotto gewinnen kann, dann wenigstens im DNS-Changer ode wie?


  Den kann man auch gewinnen ?
Wo kann man mitmachen 

Ich bin jedenfalls grün


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Es soll ja auch Leute geben die aus Reflex rennen wenn jemand in Uniform um die Ecke kommt . Wann kann es mit der Vorsicht auch übertreiben


----------



## TomatenKenny (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück wenn du den DNS-Changer hast, Lotto spielen soll ja Spaß machen




für sowas gibts Format C und gut ist.


----------



## SharpShooter1978 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

*Ich werde einen Teufel tun nur weil wieder so eine Meldung die Runde macht!*

*Als ITler bewege ich mich jetzt seit 17 Jahren im Internet und weder auf meinen Rechnern noch auf den Rechnern die ich betreute gab es jemals sicherheitstechnische Probleme. Probleme werden durch solche Dinge heraufbeschworen, bei denen einem weisgemacht wird, das man spezielle Seiten besuchen soll um eine Bedrohung zu entdecken.*

*Ein wenig Ironie muss an der Stelle sein:*
*Da steckt doch eh nur die GEZ dahinter...*
*Ihr bestätigt denen mit dem Websitebesucht doch nur, das ihr einen internetfähigen Empfänger habt. Nun können sie bald die Gebühren wieder erhöhen wenn genug "geklickt" haben. *
*Mal ehrlich...so lange in Deutschland die GEZ ,sprich ein normales Inkassobüro ohne wirkliche Rechtsgrundlage fähig ist die Leute zu schröpfen,so lange gehe ich bestimmt nicht auf irgendwelche Seiten die mir von höheren Stellen empfohlen werden.* 

*Leider bestätigt es sich oft,das Deutschland ein Land der gutgläubigen Herdentiere ist! Wir lassen alles mit uns machen und dazu muss es nicht mal heimlich sein.Darum werden auch genug Menschen auf diese besagte Website gehen um den Check zu machen.*

*Vielleicht ist es ja sogar die neue Art der Volkszählung!!!*


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Langsam beschleicht mich auch das Gefühl, daß etwas nicht stimmt. Seit dem Besuch der Seite (negativ getestet!) fühle ich mich komisch. Ein Scan ergab: Ich habe mir den Bundestrojaner über die Netzhaut direkt ins Gehirn heruntergeladen. Verdammte Axt! Formatiere mein kompromittiertes System vorsichshalber mal kur#'~*;..............



[Achtung: Ironie und OT!]


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



plaGGy schrieb:


> [...]Wie paranoide muss man sein, um hinter allem was schlechtes zu sehen [...]


 
Erfahrung?




A pessimist is an optimist with experience.


----------



## Cosmas (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück wenn du den DNS-Changer hast, Lotto spielen soll ja Spaß machen



bei ner chance von unter 1% oder 30-40k rechner in D, die wohl infiziert sein könnten...pff, druff jeschissen, da könnte ich auch lotto spielen und die chance aufn 3er oder 4 er, wäre da höher^^

und wenn, na und, system neu aufsetzen kost mit allem drum und dran, paar stunden, auch kein gewaltakt...nichts, wo ich, BKA forciert, hysterisch paniken müsste.
zumal ich die chance da eher noch viel geringer sehe, da mein system immer gesichert und uptodate ist, dazu noscript und co aktiv, wenn dann noch PEBCAK (Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard) ausbleibt, wozu man natürlich etwas Brain.exe benötigt, ist alles ok.

@ Research: genau mein standpunkt^^



SharpShooter1978 schrieb:


> *Leider bestätigt es sich oft,das  Deutschland ein Land der gutgläubigen Herdentiere ist! Wir lassen alles  mit uns machen und dazu muss es nicht mal heimlich sein.Darum werden  auch genug Menschen auf diese besagte Website gehen um den Check zu  machen.*



THIS! aber sowas von! 
wir sind inzwischen sowas von weichgespült worden, das man quasi fast alles mit uns machen kann und uns deswegen auch nahezu jedwede protestkultur abhanden gekommen ist, ausserdem muss man ja quasi schon fast bei allem damit rechnen, das irgendwer die Nazi-keule schwingt und dann is eh vorbei...meckern, das können wir, aber auf die strasse gehn oder gar noch mehr als das...pff fehlanzeige...und wenn, dann müssens schon 10tausende sein, sonst guggt das merkel, nur gelangweilt ausm fenster und ignoriert uns fleissig weiter.
ein volk ohne willen und courage, das sind wir und das letzte bissel verstand, soll uns auch noch weggezüchtet werden...damit wir ja auch brave schafe sind.


----------



## llGRaYll (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe an der ganzen Sache, warum leiten die Amis nicht alle, die auf den DNS Server zugreifen, zu ner Webseite auf der man gewarnt wird... Das ist doch mit abstand die einfachste Lösung, anstatt dass jetzt jedes Land so ne Webseite erstellt auf der man das prüfen kann. Sind die zu blöd oder was ist sonst der Grund?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



SharpShooter1978 schrieb:


> *Ich werde einen Teufel tun nur weil wieder so eine Meldung die Runde macht!*
> 
> *Als ITler bewege ich mich jetzt seit 17 Jahren im Internet und weder auf meinen Rechnern noch auf den Rechnern die ich betreute gab es jemals sicherheitstechnische Probleme. Probleme werden durch solche Dinge heraufbeschworen, bei denen einem weisgemacht wird, das man spezielle Seiten besuchen soll um eine Bedrohung zu entdecken.*
> 
> ...


 17 Jahre im Internet, und begeht immer noch die Unart alles in Fett zu schreiben ...


----------



## Hanseat (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: www.dns-ok.de: Internetnutzer fürchten Bundestrojaner durch Webseiten-Check für DNS-Changer*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Den kann man auch gewinnen ?
> Wo kann man mitmachen
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls grün


 ich auch


----------

